# Propane Smoker (lack of Heat) Puzzle???



## lmnrancher (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a GOSM 36" Smoker, tried to smoke some briskets over the weekend, but had problems getting the heat hot enough.  I was able at first to easily get the temp up to about 250, but after I had the racks full smoke roaring and water in I couldn't get it above 209.  It was 55 degrees outside with a 15 mph wind.  So i brought it into our garage.  Still could get the temp above 209 checking with digital temp. gauge.  I noticed when I turned the value, from low to high, you would see a slight surge in the flame for about 1 second, then it would drop down as it was before and there was no difference in the flame that you could tell.  Think I had this problem last time.  But got the job done, put it away and forgot about it. 

Tore into it today, took the burner out and blew threw it to make sure it was not clogged.  Took the value out and took the hoses off to check there, put burner, hoses and value back together on the floor and tried it again, still no difference in the flame.  However when I was blowing air through the hose the value would control the air flow.  Is it possible the regulator is bad??

I found the new Landmann site where they had parts listed for the GOSMs, but if I replaced the burner it would cost $60 or if I replaced the regulator, value assembly it would cost $60.  So a trial and error would cost over the replacement cost of the smoker.  (walmart $118.00).

Any suggestions??  I am fix it type of person, but don't want to throw money away, if I can fix it with different parts that fine too!!

Thanks

LMN Rancher

I tried a new propane tank too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

You can get a new hose & regulator at Home Depot for under $20. The regulator went bad on mine & I replaced it with the HD Charbroil one. It's working fine now.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm with Al. All of our hardware stores around here have a wide variety of propane  accessories and you can get a regulator for cheap. If it  doesn't fix it then just bring it back. Just make sure you know  if you have a high pressure or low pressure regulator. I know there are two kinds but I don't know how to tell the difference between the two by looking at them.


----------



## lmnrancher (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to replace just the regulator a year ago when the plastic screw on attachment broke, but couldn't find one that would fit the threads on the GOSM threads,  I will see if I can find one that will screw onto the value or whole unit.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried to insulate it but that didn't work .So i did this.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113822/my-mods-for-gosm-now-with-jet-burner  Works in any weather now .


----------



## jmullins57 (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a similar problem today... first timer here.  Replaced the regulator and still had issues.  Finally took a good look at the brass burner valve.  Couldn't really tell if anything was blocking the end of the valve.  Apparently the pin hole was clogged with something that was only letting a very little bit a propane through. I took the end of the valve off and cleaned it out with a sewing needle.  Everything works great now.   Plenty of gas flowing to get things going!


----------



## sprky (Jan 19, 2012)

Usually (key word here) when the flame don't change when you move the valve the safety in the regulator has activated. Way to fix is shut off valve on smoker, shut off tank, remove regulator from tank, wait 30 sec and reattach regulator to tank, turn on tank valve slowly.


----------

